# A Whole Lot Cheaper for Almost the Same Quality



## Dez

Thanks Jim!


----------



## BigTiny

Hi Jim.

I'd get in touch with HF about that variable speed control. As for the hot shaft, sounds like it needs lubricating. Any decent motorcycle shop will carry a kit to do it properly. They use them on throttle cables and such.


----------



## grizzman

on this tool i will speak up some, i think it could be a waste of moeny when it comes to this tool…the problems your having could turn into a mess…just possibly…with the shaft getting to hot…if it does, the shaft will break,,,you have to keep it lubed with grease …ive dealt with that problem with my more expensive unit …the foredom…so believe me i know what im talking about here…i lived and learned on that one..and as for the variable speed…you want that option…for the many different modes you will need in carving..its important to have all of your options working…in my opinion…harbor freight is good for some things..and you can take a chance with certain tools…but on this carver you might want to think twice…good luck with yours…ill be interested in know how this tool fairs..grizzman


----------



## StumpyNubs

Good points Grizz. Since I use it only occasionally I've not seen the effects you refer to. After considering that a bit more I went back and made some changes in my review above and knocked it down another star (from 4 to 3). Thanks Grizz!


----------



## mpounders

I have had one of these for a couple of years….it is a little noisy and has needed to be lubed a few times, but it has more than paid for itself. I had no problems with mine and if I replace it, I will get another brand also with footpedal speed control. My reasoning for spending $50 on this was that this would be an inexpensive way to try out this style of tool, without totaling wasting my money. I love the geared chuck and wish it would go all the way up to 1/4". The shaft is the standard adapter used by Foredom, Wecheer, and MasterCarver, so all the handpieces and the recipricating carvers for those tools will fit this machine. And if it breaks, I can use all those handpieces I now have with a better tool from one of the other brands. Or I can dedicate it just to sanding, if I purchase one of the better models. As long as you got one that works, it's not too bad!


----------



## Rustic

Where are the lube points? I just bought one and have the same problem


----------

